# Do you think Progressive is the Uber of auto insurance?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It seems that Progressive has been underwriting too-cheap coverage in order to gain market share to pump up the stock price:








Progressive Insurance Hurt by Rise in Auto Claims, Low Premiums in Q2


Progressive Corp. reported a 56% decrease in net income to $790.1 million for the second quarter. Net income was down 9% for the first six months. The




www.insurancejournal.com


----------

